# Legendäre Daiwa Tournament SS 3000 für nur kurze Zeit !!!!!



## Rod's World (19. August 2008)

Legendäre Daiwa Tournament SS 3000
​



​
Die Legendäre Daiwa Tournament SS 3000 war damals schon zu Lebzeiten eine Legende. Doch anlässlich des 50-jährigen Bestehen von Daiwa wird die Tournament SS 3000 für nur kurze Zeit wieder zu Leben erweckt.
​

ZUM SHOP !!!!



Alle Preise verstehen sich inkl. gesetztl. MwSt. und zzgl. der jeweiligen Versandkosten und eventueller Nachnahmegebühren. Irrtümer, Druckfehler und Preisänderungen vorbehalten.​


----------

